# Cheapest Private schools in Perth?



## lilmizshav

Can anyone tell me the cheapest/affordable private schools in Perth, I was looking at Ellenbrook Christian School. It was very affordable. 

Any other thoughts on some good primary private schools, In the north of perth. Close to dianella across ellenbrook.?? 

Any thought are much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Sham

Why private schools? My kids go to a public school in mt lawley and they are doing great!


----------



## lilmizshav

Sham said:


> Why private schools? My kids go to a public school in mt lawley and they are doing great!


Hey,

I think its just my preference, I want my kids in Christians schools.


----------



## NatalieWitt

Ellenbrook Christian School is pretty awesome..


----------



## Sham

Any school it's always the teachers that your kids get that matters and Of course family values that one instills - good luck


----------



## NatalieWitt

thanks for the like lilmizshav..


----------



## louiseb

Im sure if you take a look in the telephone directory or contact the education department they will freely give you a list of private schools and recomendations. I do believe there is a site that shows the top schools within the area and the pass mark percentages of the year.

good luck
Louise


----------



## stuadams

Just curious - why is it exactly that you want your kids in a Christian school?


----------

